# Programming Remote Contol



## pooch (Jan 7, 2011)

On a Mitsubishi HD1080 projection TV remote, How do I program it to operate a cable box which is a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4200 from Cablevision?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It may not be able to do so unless you have the manual for it and the codes are available. It usually a matter of following the instructions in the TVs manual for the remote control. It can be a bit of trial and error finding what code works.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, there should be a book of codes. If not for the TV remote then maybe you can program the cable box remote to control the TV.


----------



## pooch (Jan 7, 2011)

I found the codes but do not have the manual, TV was a recent gift. I tried holding the power button down several seconds but the unit does not blink twice to allow me to enter the codes. I also positioned the unit to the cable setting. Any Ideas?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Check Cablevision's website: I lost my Verizon remote manual and the manual and code sheet were on the Fios help/troubleshooting section.

Other than that, hope someone here has that service or set top box.

Good luck.


----------



## pooch (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank You everyone for your help.


----------

